# New / Old tools for modeling



## transam388 (Sep 11, 2012)

In this day and age, what tools do you find really needed for doing some good model railroading? Nothing like X-Acto as those do not die out, but really things you find made a difference? The context here is that although and that is also my shortcoming...I loved trains when I was a teen and now at 45 am slowly getting back in. Problem is now I have money, but not as much time and just been out a long time. I like the old brass and have DCC'ed some of those but with what I have that was tough.

Just asking for suggestions on needle nose, modeling vices, latest and greatest soldering irons, etc., etc. Real world tools that honestly help.

Thanks!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I love my dremal tool with a good supply of different cutting,sanding,buffing, & wire wheel bits.


----------



## transam388 (Sep 11, 2012)

Dremel is always a good one and I do have one of those. Granted those are totally wicked and good. Guess I am looking for things like, are there actually small modeling vices that hold trains without crushing side grips, other just real current items that those of you who do this constantly find as must have's.?

Thanks for the response as none are taken lightly!! Thanks Ed!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is a good place to look at all the tools you can get.
But how big is your pocket book? 

http://www.micromark.com/default.as..._cn=WK_Brand&gclid=COvC4f-kl8QCFW0V7Aodo2YA-Q


Just look at all the clamps they offer, clamps come in handy.
http://www.micromark.com/clamps.html

Hand tools, I would like one of each.
http://www.micromark.com/hand-tools.html

Pliers, nippers and cutters?
http://www.micromark.com/pliers-nippers-cutters.html

Like I said how big is your wallet.

Also a nice magnifying glass with a light is nice to have if you work on small things.
One that mounts and swivels is nice.


----------



## transam388 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you sir!! Clamps, thing like that for holding items, snips as you listed, all good and what I would put as commonly used items. Thanks for that and I'll check them out.

You asked about the wallet, I can and do pay for it in cash but still do not want to buy it unless it will be used.  Thaks for your replies and hope you are not freezing! 

Thanks!!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Old tools are mostly fine. Probably better made the new ones. That said, I don't use anything hobby specific. I did buy some cheaper hand tools, screwdrivers. Mostly must haves for me is the dremal, and I bought a butane soldering iron. Easier to use for those less proficient in soldering.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh , lots of scotch brite pads!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

One good thing to have around is a nice magnet for the work bench.
It comes in handy when you drop that small screw on the floor.

All those tools are nice, some you only use once in a while but you are glad to have it when the need arrives.
I try not to look at their catalog too much.


----------



## transam388 (Sep 11, 2012)

Actually that magnet sounds like a good common sense item! 

Scoth brite pads....why? Again hate to admit but my context at this point is lost so not sure about why you recommend that.?


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

The best thing that I have found for holding the car or loco that you are working on is this foam cradle.

http://www.micromark.com/soft-touch-cradle,7542.html


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Good thought ed, I did by a magnetic dish to hold parts when fixing stuff and a bigger one to run over the layout. I lost a screw once and it was shorting out the track. Easy to find with a magnet.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MtRR75 said:


> The best thing that I have found for holding the car or loco that you are working on is this foam cradle.
> 
> http://www.micromark.com/soft-touch-cradle,7542.html


They copied that off of me.

This was my first one, I have found better pieces to use now.
A 2009 thread,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2553


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Scotch brite pads clean track, rust, wheels etc. Anything metal. Not too sure about ho stuff.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Scotch brite pads clean track, rust, wheels etc. Anything metal. Not too sure about ho stuff.


My HO's don't use it on their stuff.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ed you have the tender, bell ringer right. Nice!


----------



## transam388 (Sep 11, 2012)

So at this point, Sctoch brite, and Micro Mark, as well as my local USPS where I'll ask for some foam will get some dollars!!  Thanks guys!! The foam is another one of those that makes sense as I am also working on an old brass heilser where I need to turn it upside down but want to have it held / not bearing it's own weight.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Ed you have the tender, bell ringer right. Nice!


Yep, 1656 with the bell ringer. 
Works nice.
The reason I got it was that no one else was bidding because someone relabeled it.
But I plan on redoing this in the CNJ RR. One of these centuries.
See?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

A lot of guys get the cheaper hand tools at harbor freight. Multi meeter, and a set of dental picks to get gunk and stuff out of hard to reach places.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

transam388 said:


> So at this point, Sctoch brite, and Micro Mark, as well as my local USPS where I'll ask for some foam will get some dollars!!  Thanks guys!! The foam is another one of those that makes sense as I am also working on an old brass heilser where I need to turn it upside down but want to have it held / not bearing it's own weight.


Just look at all the packing foam that comes with the stuff you buy.
There are all kinds of different shapes.
And if you don't use them to make a cradle to hold the train, they come in handy for other modeling purposes.

Look at all your "garbage" that you normally throw away.
A lot comes in handy for modeling.

Chopsticks is one example, after you wash them they are great for modeling.
Popsicle sticks, coffee stirrers too.
You have any old roofing shingles? You can get them for free at a job site, the scraps. They make a nice roadway on your layout.

Different kinds of bottle caps. toothpaste caps etc, make nice radar or cell tower add on's with a little work. 
Straws make nice gutters or pipe loads for your flatbed cars. Just paint them and they come in different sizes.

There is a ton more I could add, look at your garbage in a different way, get a box and just throw them in for future use.
Best of all IT IS FREE, stuff you would normally just toss in the garbage.

When I walk around I am always on the lookout for things on the ground, I pick them up and they go into the growing "garbage" boxes collection. All kinds of cool goodies.:thumbsup:


----------



## transam388 (Sep 11, 2012)

This is some of what has me asking these questions. On the Heisler you may be able to see the center differentials dropped.?


----------



## transam388 (Sep 11, 2012)

Ed another item you mentioned was the chop sticks..I am with a Viet lady and I do actually ask her for help with this stuff and she is so kind to assist. Another good idea though and I dare say once I get back into the game as it were I'll have these insights as you are mentioning.

I do want to give a big thanks though to all and especially for not taking a "You idiot" kind of stance on this thread. Granted these types of questions get asked contantly but things change so I appreciate your answers!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I see it, that wood looks real. :smilie_daumenpos:

If you want to make the pictures a picture instead of a link, go back and click edit, 
then advanced edit, 
then click on the paperclip that you will see next to the white smiley face,
after you click on the paper clip just click insert all.
Your pictures will show as pictures.

(if you only have one picture you won't see the insert all, you will see a link just click on the link and it will insert the one picture)

Makes it easier for all to view, especially if the thread gets long or if there are a lot of pictures.

We only have 24 or 48 hours to edit.
Go and try, unless you rather have the link instead?


----------



## transam388 (Sep 11, 2012)

Cool, done!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

transam388 said:


> Ed another item you mentioned was the chop sticks..I am with a Viet lady and I do actually ask her for help with this stuff and she is so kind to assist. Another good idea though and I dare say once I get back into the game as it were I'll have these insights as you are mentioning.
> 
> I do want to give a big thanks though to all and especially for not taking a "You idiot" kind of stance on this thread. Granted these types of questions get asked contantly but things change so I appreciate your answers!!


Some think I am calling them that sometimes anyway.

When I order Chinese food I always ask for 4 sets of chopsticks, I have a good collection of them going.

all chopsticks and Popsicle sticks and some other sticks.
Second look there might be some skewer sticks on this too, I think I used some chopsticks also.

















Edit, Pictures too big!
If the picture is too large everyone has to scroll back and forth to read the thread. At one time my camera's settings were wrong and in my downloads I have a ton of pictures that are too large.
So I have to re-size them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

transam388 said:


> Cool, done!!!


Mine above are too big, I will go and fix.

After you upload just remember to go back to the paper clip and click on it.
It makes it a lot easier for all to look at.


----------



## transam388 (Sep 11, 2012)

Now I am also on the photo things since I now was given the methos to post these to the thread and not as attachments. A few of the others I am working on. some with DCC, some painted, others not. I like the engines, but am not a die hard as far as line, number abd honestly do not care!  I like the engines that I like and as you can see most are logging / mining steam engines.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You have some nice, unique locomotives.
Is that real wood on the one?


----------



## transam388 (Sep 11, 2012)

The wood is indeed real. Weathering is obviosuly not consistent across all but not all engines were also purchased at the same time when run and maybe also ran different routes. Thanks for the compliment! There are others as well. I am kind of a NWSL buff but some are PFM / United and a Westside here and there.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice stuff!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I have three pieces of advice for tools:

1) You can NEVER, EVER have too many clamps. I have 2 regular right angle clamps, 2 long right angle clamps, 12 mini cross locking clamps, 12 spring clamps, 4 mini Irwin Qwik-Grips, a miniature frame clamp and 12 alligator clips on my workbench. I still might need more.

2) Tools are not the place to save money. Buy the best. Some people complain about Micromark's prices, but most of their tools are really top-notch.

3) Look thru the MicroMark catalog so you have some idea what's available, but don't buy anything until it becomes obvious that it will make your life easier, but then don't hesitate to buy the best.

Beyond the basics (soldering iron, screw and nut drivers, pliers, files, etc.), here are some of the tools I have that really make life easier: a pick and mini spatula set (for carving plaster, putty, and Sculptamold), metal forming pliers, sprue nippers (both plier and tweezer style), a foam cradle, and a nibbler (for cutting / enlarging window openings).


----------



## transam388 (Sep 11, 2012)

CT, thanks for that!! Funny you mention MM as you said some seem to love others seem to hate. I got some of their screw holding screw drivers and like them.

I'll have to bust into these engines and just stop when something looks like I should get assistance.

To all those who have responded.....Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ill agree to a point CT. Good tools are great, and expensive! But for model trains, the cheaper stuff has been fine with me. I used to only buy craftsmen tools, they were quality, then changed to cheaper China stuff. If you need a tool like a pair of diagonals to cut nails all day, the better tool is necessary, but for tin trains and not that much use, the cheap stuff is just fine! I do like clamps though!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

This is a funny hobby. High prices seem to cause a knee jerk hostile reaction in some. Micromark is a case in point. Their prices are high -- especially on some of the "consumable" type items: metal, wood, plastic parts and electrical connectors. For me, I've been buying from them for 15+ years now, and have always gotten high quality and excellent service. That's good enough for me.

sjm -- I admit that the forces used on trains are not that high, and less rugged tools may do just fine. However, I though like you did about household tools: I figured I didn't need the best, because I didn't use them very often. All those tools have long since gone the way of the dodo, and I've had to buy replacements. I'd rather do once and done than replace.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

I too buy good quality tools if I plan to keep and use them regularly. I also buy some cheap tools like stuff from Harbor Freight if I think I will use it only on occasion. I have one of their mini table saws on order right now. $33 bucks ain't bad.


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

The tools closest at hand at my bench are a pointed scalpel, which is handier than an Exacto knife, a set of Swiss files, two needle nose pliers, one ground down to narrow tips for close work, hemostats, a small screwdriver set, and the item I use most it seems, super glue. I have three super glues, gel for filling gaps, medium for general use, and thin fast glue with a nice long pointy tip for getting into tight places. Accelerator is a must have. I'll hold a part in place, put on a drop of glue and then quickly add a drop of accelerator.


----------

